# stinky wristband...



## Rothrandir (Jan 23, 2003)

i have a luminox seal watch with the velcro band. i love it, but while i was laying down last night for bed, i smelled something bad, thinking to myself "i just took a shower!" i noticed that it was the band of my watch.

does anyone have any advice on "desmelling" it? thanks.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 23, 2003)

I had a nylon/velcro watchband that "developed" that problem over time. I put it in pants pocket and then washed the pants normally. Took the band out before drying the pants, and let it air dry. Was fine after that until the next time it needed "treatment"...

If you don't want to try that, maybe "Woolite"?

While on the "smelly" subject, foot powder - then wadding up a couple pages of newspaper stuffing them in sneakers (and letting the sneakers sit a couple days) works pretty good if you have a "problem" in that area...


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 23, 2003)

Febreze work on some really stinky smells.


----------



## Tree (Jan 23, 2003)

That used to happen with my watch bands also. I took to washing the band every few days with hand soap and water then letting it air dry.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 23, 2003)

Yep, used to happen to my watch bands all the time - Now I just shower with the watch on once or twice a week

As for stinky shoes - the best 2 was to prevent that

1)Don't wear the same shoes every day - give them time to DRY betwen wearing them - it's better for your feet too

2)If you must, or want to wear the same shoes over again, go out and get a boot drier (Peet is a good one), and dry your boots


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 23, 2003)

actually, since getting the watch a couple of months ago, i have only taken it off 3 or 4 times. it's goes through the shower _and_ bathtub every night. although, i try to keep soap off of it. i thinking i will try soaping it up tonight, if that doesn't work, then the dryer, if that doesn't work...i'll have to go the the store for some fabreeze. thanks guys.

luckily, i don't have that problem with my shoes (but my mom and sister do




)


----------



## deputy tom (Jan 23, 2003)

We were just discussing this topic tonight at work.I used Simple Green then rinse and air dry.It works for about a month then the stink is back.tom.


----------



## gyverpete (Feb 1, 2003)

I used to have the same problem with my dive watch which I wear 24/7, but with leather, rubber, and plastic bands. So I now make my own from "no-roll" 3/4" elastic banding. They're very comfortable, very breathable, flexible, cheap, easy and quick to make. There is no buckle or velcro; it slips on and off like the flexible metal bands do, but these don't grab your hair. And best of all they don't smell at all. My problem with the other types was that water and sweat would accumulate and not dry. The elastic band dries completely and thoroughly in about 15 minutes on it's own. The only drawback is that they stretch out after a few months, but I can make half a dozen in about 10 minutes at a cost of about $2.00 total.


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 1, 2003)

What i do is lay the wristband down on a flat, non-porous surface. I then soak a cotton ball in rubbing alcahol and start rubbing the entire length of the wrist band. I mainly focus on the part of the wrist band that is prone to bacteria growth. Usually that would be the part where the watch rests on the wrist. (say that 3 times fast). That part does not allow the nylon strap to breath. Can you image that? You sweat all day, all week, and all month, and all that dirt and bacteria is trapped under the watch? YUCK!

Anyway, rub the cotton in a vertical pattern AND in a horizontal pattern. The goal is to get all that gunk and bacteria out of the grooves of the nylon. You will notice how DIRTY that cotton ball will get. If this is your first time to do it, be ready to use 5 or more cotton balls in this procedure. 

It may take more than one application. I would wait for it to dry a bit, and then continue rubbing. Keep rubbing until your cotton balls are reasonable clear. Wait for the wrist band to dry before putting it back on. Also, while the watch is just sitting there, clean the back side with alcahol as well. Try to get a tooth pick and get in between the grooves and wristband retainers. That is where most of the dirt collects. 

Try it! I hope this helps.


----------



## Inverse Square (Feb 1, 2003)

"does anyone have any advice on "desmelling" it? thanks."

I actually gave up wearing watches because I was tired of maintaining the bands. Besides, I always had one or more time pieces on or around me so that the watch became redundant. Cell phone, pager, desk phone, wall clock, several computers...you get the idea.


----------



## Evan (Feb 1, 2003)

I had a leather band that started to smell, so I started to wash it in shampoo now and then, which caused the leather to fall apart. I replaced it with a nylon band which started to have a problem, too. I think showering with the watch on hurts more than helps. I finally solved the problem with an overnight soak in a generic 'Listerine'-like mouthwash.


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 1, 2003)

jeez, thanks guys.

i just got home from paintballing and the thing was *muddy*! i have it soaking in the sink right now. that alcahol idea sounds like a good one. listerine too...but doesn't it make it sticky? does it smell nice afterwards?


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 2, 2003)

...If i soak my wrist band in Listerine....can i suck on it when my breath gets stinky?


----------



## Xrunner (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey, no need for those Listerine pocket strips then.





-Mike


----------



## Unicorn (Feb 23, 2003)

Jeez guys, this is getting complicated. If it's a fabric band, just wash it once and a while. If you wear it all the time it will start to get smelly, even if you shower/bathe while wearing it. You need to take it off to dry.
For plastic or rubber bands, it doesn't matter as much if you take it off. 
For leather a mild soap is fine, but you need to use a treament after to keep it from drying out, and to keep it soft. Lexol, or Snow-proof (made by Fiebing) work good, but lately I've been using Obenauf's leather treatments for all my leather goods. I think it gives better protection, and treats the leather better. Just be sure to use the oil on things like watch bands, the LP (wax) is too gunky. Don't use neatsfoot, nor mink oil. They can actually cause leather to fall apart if used too often.


----------



## WaltH (Feb 24, 2003)

I live in a very humid environment so nylon and leather bands are out of the question for me. I ended up with a Luminox titanium watch and band. End of problem. I tried everything listed above (except for the alcohol trick...which may work), and decided to just eliminate the problem.

Good luck.


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Jeez guys, this is getting complicated. If it's a fabric band, just wash it once and a while. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wish it were that simple. If you notice, on nylon bands, no matter how much water you run through it, you won't be able to get all that gunk out without some rubbing. Although that is just my experience with the only nylon band i've ever owned. I still wear it, but i make sure to clean it every once and a while...especially before dates and special events. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------

